# Shrub or small tree ID?



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I have these shrubs/small trees scattered around the edges of the woods. These are about 6 - 7' tall...anyone have any idea what they are?

















http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I was going to guess a type of hickory, based on the leaves, but I'm not sure after seeing the flowers, although they might change as the season passes.
http://www.wikihow.com/Identify-Hickory-Trees


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Carolina silverbells?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Can I see pic of the tree trunk, so the barks shows ? Also what is the average length of the leaves? The flowers look kinda like persimmons, but not quite.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Is this it?

http://www.southeasternflora.com/view_flora.asp?plantid=135


http://wildflowers.jdcc.edu/Sparkleberry.html


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Duplicate


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

flowergurl said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://www.southeasternflora.com/view_flora.asp?plantid=135
> 
> ...


Yep, that seems to be it (Sparkleberry)...and it does put on small berries that turn dark as they ripen. 

THANKS, flowergurl and to all who responded!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

It's kinda like solving a mystery to me and that makes it fun.  Of course it helps that i love looking at plants and trees. :happy2:


----------

